# Gongylus gongylodes



## Danny. (Apr 11, 2015)

He's mated a few of my females so I'll be updating more once the oothecas hatch.


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Apr 11, 2015)

Excellent job! I miss keeping violins the movements are just memorizing. Going to have a shot at breeding idolos. The sub adult female has a 1 1/2 inch shield width! Good luck with yours!


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 11, 2015)

thumbs up


----------



## dmina (Apr 11, 2015)

Lots of luck and good wishes.. for bountiful hatch..


----------



## PlayingMantis (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats! Looks like there'll be many ooths and babies in the future!  

Any breeding tips? How long did you wait to get them to breed? Did you heat up the male beforehand? I read the caresheet and it said that exposing the females to temps that are too high will cause them to be eggbound (?). I have a recently molted adult pair, and a subadult pair.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Danny. (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone  



PlayingMantis said:


> Congrats! Looks like there'll be many ooths and babies in the future!
> 
> Any breeding tips? How long did you wait to get them to breed? Did you heat up the male beforehand? I read the caresheet and it said that exposing the females to temps that are too high will cause them to be eggbound (?). I have a recently molted adult pair, and a subadult pair.


 No special technique when breeding them. The male lives with the females and hops on whenever he's in the mood. Haha. I do however keep them outdoors in a sunny and shaded area.


----------



## Danny. (Apr 28, 2015)

Back at it again.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2015)

That outdoor air must be good for them!


----------



## PlayingMantis (May 4, 2015)

My pair will be about ready soon! I wonder if I should place them in a cage outside. Will be 88 deg this weekend, maybe the heat will help them get into the mood. I will be sure to not overheat them though.


----------



## Jay (May 5, 2015)

Nice pics, Danny!

A beautiful species indeed!

How warm did you raise them at - between 90 and 100 degrees F.?


----------



## Danny. (May 6, 2015)

PlayingMantis said:


> My pair will be about ready soon! I wonder if I should place them in a cage outside. Will be 88 deg this weekend, maybe the heat will help them get into the mood. I will be sure to not overheat them though.


 Place them outside, 88 deg is fine just make sure they have a shade spot.


----------



## Danny. (May 6, 2015)

Jay said:


> Nice pics, Danny!
> 
> A beautiful species indeed!
> 
> How warm did you raise them at - between 90 and 100 degrees F.?


 Thanks Jay! Raised them at room temp with no special lighting etc... Easy to raise and very hardy!


----------



## Jay (May 6, 2015)

Whoa - what do you keep your room temperature at??!!


----------



## Danny. (May 16, 2015)

Jay said:


> Whoa - what do you keep your room temperature at??!!


Don't know the exact temps but pretty [email protected] cold!


----------



## PlayingMantis (May 18, 2015)

Danny. said:


> Place them outside, 88 deg is fine just make sure they have a shade spot.


Last weekend it was around 90F outside, cloudy with a little bit of wind, and I thought it would be a perfect time for my gongy's to mate. I placed pair together for the first time in a cage with twigs, and then I got sidetracked with other things and I completely forgot to move the cage outside. After a while I came back to find the male had hopped on the female. I thought, "Ok, I'll just leave them be, instead of moving them outside, and let them do their thing." After another hour or so, I checked again and they were connected. They were indoors at room temp (80F). I was pretty surprised. There were connected for at least 7 hours, I wasn't sure of the exact time because I went to bed and 8 hours later, when I got up in the morning, they were disconnected. I just hope the female won't get eggbound or something. She does seem pretty plump right now.


----------



## Danny. (May 18, 2015)

PlayingMantis said:


> Last weekend it was around 90F outside, cloudy with a little bit of wind, and I thought it would be a perfect time for my gongy's to mate. I placed pair together for the first time in a cage with twigs, and then I got sidetracked with other things and I completely forgot to move the cage outside. After a while I came back to find the male had hopped on the female. I thought, "Ok, I'll just leave them be, instead of moving them outside, and let them do their thing." After another hour or so, I checked again and they were connected. They were indoors at room temp (80F). I was pretty surprised. There were connected for at least 7 hours, I wasn't sure of the exact time because I went to bed and 8 hours later, when I got up in the morning, they were disconnected. I just hope the female won't get eggbound or something. She does seem pretty plump right now.


Congrats! Whatever works right?  I wouldn't feed her tho if she's already plump.


----------



## Danny. (May 23, 2015)

One of the oothecas is hatching. I'll get pics up once they are settled in.


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 23, 2015)

If You Happen To Have Extra Nymphs

I'm Local / LOL

No But Honesty I Would Love Some

LMK When / If You Have Any Available

&amp;

Congrats

They Are One Of The Cooler Looking Sp.


----------



## Danny. (Jun 3, 2015)

Another ooth hatched...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2015)

I had some from his ooth hatch too!


----------

